# Evans County Indoor - New name & Venue @ Georgia Southern University!



## Hoyt Mom (Dec 1, 2015)

The Evans County Indoor has moved!!

This year it will be hosted by the Southern Eagles Archery Club at Georgia Southern University! 

It will be held at the brand new GSU Shooting Sports Education Center in Statesboro.

Come shoot and support the Southern Eagles Archers at the awesome new facility!!

January 15-16, 2016 - choose 1 shooting line
Details on the attached registration form.


----------



## Hoyt Mom (Dec 5, 2015)

There will be an "Oversized" arrow class for those of you getting ready for Vegas!

Lots of interest, make sure you get your registration in EARLY to ensure you have a spot on the shooting line !

There are three shooting lines available, Friday night and Saturday there are 2 lines. 

Looking forward to seeing everyone !


----------



## Hoyt Mom (Dec 8, 2015)

Get your registrations in early if you want to be on a certain shooting line!  The 1pm line always fills up quickly!!


----------



## Primos can man (Dec 9, 2015)

Hoyt Mom said:


> The Evans County Indoor has moved!!
> 
> This year it will be hosted by the Southern Eagles Archery Club at Georgia Southern University!
> 
> ...


can you shoot a hunting set up in these?


----------



## Hoyt Mom (Dec 15, 2015)

ABSOLUTELY!!  That would be the Bowhunter Division!


----------



## Primos can man (Dec 15, 2015)

Cool never shot tournament but I want to start just so much to learn starting out


----------



## Hoyt Mom (Dec 17, 2015)

We welcome all levels of experience! Get your registration in early to ensure your spot on the line.


----------



## Hoyt Mom (Dec 26, 2015)

Don't forget to get your registrations in early so you ensure your spot on the shooting line!  This is going to be a great shoot!


----------



## Hoyt Mom (Jan 5, 2016)

Get your registrations in the mail by Friday the 8th or email them to southerneaglesarchery@gmail.com to reserve your spot on the shooting line!


----------



## red1691 (Jan 5, 2016)

Do You still have to be a member of USA Archery or NFAA?


----------



## Hoyt Mom (Jan 7, 2016)

No!  
Anyone can shoot and you do not have to have a membership to any organization.


----------



## red1691 (Jan 8, 2016)

Thanks!


----------



## Hoyt Mom (Jan 8, 2016)

You're welcome!  Hope to see you and the Ogeechee Bowmen!  

The afternoon line is nearly full, but we have plenty of room on the Friday night line and the Saturday morning line for all you last minute archers!  If you're wanting to be on the Saturday PM line, Email Southern Eagles or get your registration in the mail today.  

Looking forward to a GREAT shoot & hope to see everyone!
Reminder - NO USA Archery Membership is needed to participate!


----------



## Hoyt Mom (Jan 12, 2016)

The afternoon line is FULL.
We still have space on the Friday night and Saturday morning lines though!  Register today via email

FYI - Google directions will not bring you to the center - when you come in 301N from I16, turn right on the Bypass and we are the first left.  You will see the building when you turn & it says Shooting Sports Education Center on it. 

Questions or lost, call 912-GSU-SSEC


----------



## Hoyt Mom (Jan 13, 2016)

If there is anyone on the afternoon line that would be willing to change to Friday night or Saturday morning line, please contact Southern Eagles as they have some out of town archers that would like to be on the afternoon line. 

This is purely voluntary - so if you are willing and able to switch lines, contact Southern Eagles.


----------



## Hoyt Mom (Jan 15, 2016)

Please remember to bring your bow into the Shooting Sports Center in a case.
Parking is limited so if you can't get a spot at the center, you can park across the street or even in the next parking lot down the road on the left.
Looking forward to seeing everyone, we're getting a great turnout!


----------



## Hoyt Mom (Jan 15, 2016)

IMPORTANT REMINDER: If you have not paid your registration fee, ONLY Cash and Checks will be accepted for this competition!


----------



## Hoyt Mom (Jan 19, 2016)

*Awesome turnout at Southern Eagles 18m shoot!*

Thank you to all the archers that came out to support Southern Eagles Archery Club at their first fundraiser of the year!  There was a fantastic turnout with 131 shooters! 

Attached are the final scores.
These winners of the Raffle Prizes were not present at the time of the draw.  Come by the Customer Service Desk at the SSEC to pick up your prize.
Tory Anderson
Hayley Greene
Bruce Simmons
Marsha Dunan
Gabe (can't read the last name)


----------

